
 Opinion: Why Google has lost its mojo -- and why you should care - nickb
http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewArticleBasic&articleId=324097
======
gasull
Article removed. Read it here:
[http://209.85.215.104.nyud.net:8090/search?q=cache:www.compu...](http://209.85.215.104.nyud.net:8090/search?q=cache:www.computerworld.com/action/article.do%3Fcommand%3DviewArticleBasic%26articleId%3D324097)

